# Filter questions



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

My new betta is in a 5.5 gallon. The filter I have is too strong for him. When he goes near the intake, he gets stuck, although I have seen him get away. The current also pushes him to the bottom when he gets tio close to it. I want to get a new filter but the earliest I can probably have it is next Wednesday. I'm not sure what to do until then because I don't want him to be injured. Any suggestions? Also, what type of filter would you reccomend for this tank? The filter I had for my previous betta didn't work well and this one is too much.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

since you have a light bioload you can use an undergravel filter that will be almost maintenance free for a year or so.....or ...you could get a sponge filter that will work nicely for you...


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok thank you : ) is there anything I can do until I get a new filter?


----------



## Doberz (Jun 10, 2011)

Kirrie said:


> Ok thank you : ) is there anything I can do until I get a new filter?


You can do a couple things. Cut a plastic water bottle and then put it where the filter spills the water in your tank. This will disperse the current to the sides. 









This is from one of my old, kinda gross tanks. 

Or, you can get some filter foam and stuff up the inlet or outlet a little to muffle the flow.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A sponge over the intake would be my first choice. If you pull the plug on your filter, do really big water changes.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I think I'll just leave the filter off when I'm not at home so he is less likely to get hurt, and then I'll continue to do water changes. I should have a new filter in a week so hopefully it will be ok until then.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

emc7 said:


> A sponge over the intake would be my first choice. If you pull the plug on your filter, do really big water changes.


would agree here... you can get sponges that fit over the intake made to stop fry getting sucked up... fluval make a good one I use


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

So I was able to get a different filter where the water hits a ledge before going out into the tank. So the water flow isn't too strong for him, but I am still having problems with the intake. I might be able to look for a sponge this weekend, but what exactly am I looking for? I'm pretty much limited to Petco or PetSmart. Last night I changed out filter cartridges and emptied the old one. I then fit it over the intake of the filter to see if that would help but it didn't make much of a difference and the betta still had to fight the current.


----------



## squeekee35 (Feb 9, 2010)

i don't know what kind of filter you have right now but a whisper 10i might work. it is a 90gph though but it is for 2 gallon to 10 gallon tanks anyway. or i would go with an under the gravel type that will definitely work.

--Angel


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

either a sponge "pre-filter" or a piece of "aquarium filter sponge"  you can make a hole in and shove over the intake hose. 

A fish shouldn't have to constantly fight the current. A filter with a flow rate over 55 gallons per hour can be overkill for a betta. I have used the smallest whisper in 5s with no issues, but not tried them with a betta. An air-driven sponge filter is the safest,IMO, for weak fish and small fry. UGs are more attractive.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I bought a sponge to try tonight. I've had the filter off since Sunday. Ive only been turning it on for a few minutes at a time so he doesn't get tired out. Hopefully the sponge will help...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you can't use your filter, try to trade it for a sponge filter + air-pump. Local fish clubs are great for cheap, used equip.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't know of any around here, but I guess it wouldn't hurt to look. My physics teacher is in a few different clubs but I think they mostly deal with saltwater. Although I don't plan on having a saltwater tank, I may take the aquarium science class he is going to start teaching next year. Any idea on where to start looking for clubs?


----------

